# John deere 1032 auger shaft play



## Aypsears (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi there I have an issue with my 1032 john Deere snow blower. The auger/Fan shaft has about 5/8 to 3/4 inch of front to back play.( pushing the shaft towards motor and pulling the shaft towards gear box) I am thinking its the bronze drive gear inside the cast iron auger box. I went to john Deere dealer to buy it the part is 272.00 just for that gear. My question does anyone have any ideas what else I can do. This is an old machine but it works great. Part number is m45702 Thanks Aypsears 


well here is the link to show the play in the gear box


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Look for JDs on craigs list that are being parted out.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you saying the if you grab the augers from the front, one hand on each side you can pull the whole auger shaft that far away from the impeller (JD calls it a fan) shaft? If that's the case, your bucket side bushings and likely the brackets are shot. There's really no room for that to move without the side bushings and brackets egged out or missing. If you mean that the impeller shaft can move back and forth that much, it's possible the set screws that hold the auger drive pulley adapter onto the impeller shaft have loosened or fallen out. Also if it is the shaft connected to the impeller/fan that moves front to back that much, check the front bolt and flange bushing. The gear case has a "wheel bearing cap" looking thing on the front that just pries off (with some considerable help:biggrin. If you look in there you should see a bolt, washer, thrust washer and then a flanged bushing. Maybe that bolt loosened up or the head of the flange bushing has worn away. I'd check all that before ordering any parts. You should be able to see the gear from the front with a good flashlight also. I had an 826, but I think the 1032 has the exact same gear box.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I was confused also which direction the play was in. JTClays explained it if he is correct in his where it is loose. I agree with him. It would seem the side bushings are bad, not the gear.


----------



## Aypsears (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi the 3/4 to 5/8 fan shaft play is moving the fan shaft straight towards the motor and fan pulley, then pulling the shaft straight towards auger gear box. The flying left and right housing bushings that hold the shaft supporting the feeding spirals ( that feed snow into fan ) have been replaced. The fan pulley located underneath the engine belt guard is tight. I am going to pull the wheel bearing cup off to see if anything is lose inside auger gear box. Thanks


----------



## Aypsears (Dec 30, 2016)

jtclays said:


> Are you saying the if you grab the augers from the front, one hand on each side you can pull the whole auger shaft that far away from the impeller (JD calls it a fan) shaft? If that's the case, your bucket side bushings and likely the brackets are shot. There's really no room for that to move without the side bushings and brackets egged out or missing. If you mean that the impeller shaft can move back and forth that much, it's possible the set screws that hold the auger drive pulley adapter onto the impeller shaft have loosened or fallen out. Also if it is the shaft connected to the impeller/fan that moves front to back that much, check the front bolt and flange bushing. The gear case has a "wheel bearing cap" looking thing on the front that just pries off (with some considerable help:biggrin. If you look in there you should see a bolt, washer, thrust washer and then a flanged bushing. Maybe that bolt loosened up or the head of the flange bushing has worn away. I'd check all that before ordering any parts. You should be able to see the gear from the front with a good flashlight also. I had an 826, but I think the 1032 has the exact same gear box.


 sorry for the confusion I updated the posting Thanks aypsears


----------



## Aypsears (Dec 30, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I was confused also which direction the play was in. JTClays explained it if he is correct in his where it is loose. I agree with him. It would seem the side bushings are bad, not the gear.


 sorry for the confusion I updated the posting Thanks Aypsears


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If it's the same gearbox as used in a lot of the Murray units, it's likely a bad bushing in the gearbox. There's a bushing on the front and on the rear of the impeller shaft, and the one on the back side is prone to wear over time. You have to disassemble the auger, pull the impeller off and split the gearbox to get the shaft out. Clean up the shaft so the new bushing slides easily and it's a simple task to replace.


----------



## Flippie (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi Aypsears and other members. I have the same problem with my 826, 1979. Looked at the video and have the same play on the shaft. Don’t know if it is the Auger bush or the back bush in the gearbox or even something else. Could you solve your problem? Any advice would be appreciated. God bless


----------

